# Please help me adorn my Kindle



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Who knew choosing an ornamental covering for an inanimate object would be so difficult?

As I mentioned in another thread, I'm having key fading issues and have decided to purchase a nokey skin to stop it from getting worse.

I actually prefer my Kindle naked, hence the muted colors I've chosen. I'd like to keep it plain, simple and close to the original. I wish I could find a transparent skin; I'd definitely chose one of those.

Please help me chose from my final three. Thanks in advance, Kindle fam 

Option 1









Option 2









Option 3


----------



## Quasar.007 (Jan 26, 2011)

1 or 2 - rusty metal - industrial look, staempunk
3 - carbon fiber - simple, sport, active, hi-tech

My choice would be 3 or 1.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Personally, I like #3


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I chose #1.  It looks the most like a Kindle with no skin.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the clean lines, sharper image the third skin provides! Best wishes in making a decision!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Personally, I find the diagonal lines in #3 to be a bit distracting. I think it would give me a migraine. I like both 1 and 2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I just LOVE seeing all the Kindle adornments!! Very cool!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish the Kindle had a place like on cell phones where you can hang sassy little charms on them.  Wouldn't that be cute??


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

gregruns said:


> I wish the Kindle had a place like on cell phones where you can hang sassy little charms on them. Wouldn't that be cute??


That would be cute! And I love your profile pic.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

What place would you suggest starting to look for quality skins?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Might I suggest this Decalgirl skin! I have had it on my Kindle for almost a year now and love it! It's not at all distracting and dresses the Kindle up very nicely!

Kindle 3 Skin - Sacred

Although it won't help with your keypad fading issues. Sorry


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

jhanel said:


> What place would you suggest starting to look for quality skins?


The go-to place around here seems to be DecalGirl.
From what I understand, they offer quality skins, in matte or glossy finish, and have a humongous inventory to choose from. You can even make a custom skin.



leslieray said:


> Might I suggest this Decalgirl skin! Kindle 3 Skin - Sacred


Thanks for the suggestion  It's a lovely skin but I'm trying to stick to as little pattern as possible. And, alas, you're right in stating that it won't help with my keyboard problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I have DeCalGirl and love them.  Heard nothing but the best.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

you might like this


ETA: Well the KB links to DecalGirl dont seem to be working  .. but Decal Girl has a skin called Carbon Fiber which is very simple -- you might like


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No. 1


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

After looking at your three choices again. I have to change my first vote to the second skin. Much like an earlier poster stated that the Skin #3 would induce a mirgraine, I have to agree. I suffer from mirgraines, and have had a mild one since this morning.

Anyway, enough about my silly health issues. 

Best wishes in choosing!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> I wish the Kindle had a place like on cell phones where you can hang sassy little charms on them. Wouldn't that be cute??


I don't have a charm on my Kindle itself, but on my Amazon lighted cover, I put a little charm that says I (heart) books. I sewed it onto the little Amazon tag, used invisible thread. Here's a picture.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks wonderful Patricia   I have the hot pink case too, and I love it   I might sew my Oberon charm on mine


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Dang Patricia... you never cease to amaze me. What a great idea and an adorable charm!! Love it!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Dang Patricia... you never cease to amaze me. What a great idea and an adorable charm!! Love it!!


Thanks, I actually bought that little charm on Amazon.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

And the people have spoken  

Thanks to all who voted. Skin #2 has been ordered and is on the way. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------

